# DIY sleep hood for a mei tai



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

So I made myself a mei tai, and I loooovee it.








: I finally got the babe on my back for the first time today, and she fell asleep for an hour+ Not bad for the first time. Pretty comfy too. However, this highlighted a fairly obvious problem - I need to add a sleep hood. I looked online, and the only one I could find was Beth's Mei Tai here:
http://thosemartins.com/bmt/

However, that sleep hood is built in, and I want add on to an existing mei tai. Any suggestions/sites/patterns?

Thanks!


----------

